# Accuracy with Hill-style longbow



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they aren't setting any accuracy records, but does anyone know what the potential is with a Hill or Hill-style longbow? Are there any websites or videos to check? I know lots of guys shoot well with the reflex/deflex hybrids having recurve bowlike risers, but would really like to hear what others think such a bow could shoot in either formal/sanctioned, or even casual, competition; huntingwise and limited to 30 yd-shots. Why can't straight limb longbows be as accurate as popular r/d bows? Just curious, as I have always admired these bows. Thanks.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

I believe the main reason is the lighter physical weight makes them more sensitive.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

hill style bows are what Howard Hill shot aren't they? wasn't he accurate? so what's the problem?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

It's NOT the bow Lanny!!


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I've always considered mine accurate...


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Took my first State level Championships in LB with a Hill style Martin Stick.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Actually, there isn't any reason a Hill style can't be shot very well. Some people have difficulty with the standard straight grips (compared to the deeper pistol grips on many hybrids). Some people dislike the low mass of the bow. Last, most straight bows are not as fast or potentially as fast as hybrids. But, they are smooth drawing, quiet, and stable in their own way. If you find yourself drawn to them do not believe they are a limiting factor.

I believe some of the IFAA longbow records in field archery were set with a straight bow. That may not be true anymore but I know some of the longstanding world records were shot with this type of bow. 

Here's a short video I shot a while back with one of my Hill style bows. 

http://youtu.be/zNM2eJA0SOs


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Lanny -

I own 6 Hill and Hill style LBs.
I was pretty darn good with them at one time

That being said, they will never have the accuracy in the hands of most shooters that a properly set up recurve will. 
The mass weight, contoured grip and in some cases the more precise tune-ability make recurves a pretty clear winner.

Just for full disclosure, strap both into a shooting machine and use arrows that are close to being matched, and the differences get real small, real fast. 
Problem is we're not shooting machines.



martha_j said:


> hill style bows are what Howard Hill shot aren't they? wasn't he accurate? so what's the problem?


martha - 

Pretty common knowledge that Mr. Hill won 196 consecutive tournaments with (I assume mostly) longbows. If you do a little research, and see what his scores where, you might find that while good, by today's standards, they were OK, but no longer stellar. Also remember that recurves in Mr. Hill's heyday where in their infancy. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

also remember he shot wood.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

They can be shot very well, but it takes a very consistent archer. The main reason is that they are so light in the hand, about a pound and a half. Some otherswith large recurve-like risers weight twice as much and target style recurves may weigh three, four, five times as much. That makes for inertia and steady holding. With a Hill style bow you have to provide the steadiness yourself. But they are a delight to carry in forest and field, sweet to shoot, and many of us prefer them to all others partly for the challenge. There is also a perverse pleasure outshooting the others with simpler tackle. - lbg


----------



## Tom Turgeon (Feb 7, 2014)

Some bows just "fit" some folks better. 

Personally I prefer R/D bows for hunting purposes due to their action _and_ how quiet a properly tillered R/D bow can be.

'Course the "accuracy" factor of any bow (or archer) depends largely on the amount of quality practice you put in.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

All good responses, thanks. Right now I'm shooting a 47# 66" R/D Abbott and 50# 68" Martin ML-14 Mountaineer. You are definitely right about how light these bows are and I have to focus on keeping my bow arm steady on release. Sometimes, especially when I pluck the string, my bow arm bounces like a rubber ball. I might be dealing with some TP and hope it doesn't get any worse. I hope to own a Hill in the future and appreciate your comments.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

i have killed more game with Hill style bows than any other styles of bow combined.
Match your arrows and your laughing - they sure are fun to shoot as well.

I shoot all sorts of archery gear - but I'll get buried with one of my straight sticks ... great fun,


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I love my Hill's and Hill-style bows. Grip it properly, have the right spined arrow, proper brace, and they're as accurate as any other bow


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Str8 Shooter, that's fine shooting. I notice you use a vertical bow. Can you tell me your aiming method? Also, I'm trying to figure whether 1535 or 3555 GT carbons are the ideal spines for my bows; suggestions anyone? Thanks.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> martha -
> 
> Pretty common knowledge that Mr. Hill won 196 consecutive tournaments with (I assume mostly) longbows. If you do a little research, and see what his scores where, you might find that while good, by today's standards, they were OK, but no longer stellar. Also remember that recurves in Mr. Hill's heyday where in their infancy.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Could you expand on this? I have no clue what a good modern score is, and what howards scores were, would be interested in this info.


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

That's some good groups my friend. Good shooter for sure. If I may ask what was the # on that Hill in the vid? 



Str8 Shooter said:


> Actually, there isn't any reason a Hill style can't be shot very well. Some people have difficulty with the standard straight grips (compared to the deeper pistol grips on many hybrids). Some people dislike the low mass of the bow. Last, most straight bows are not as fast or potentially as fast as hybrids. But, they are smooth drawing, quiet, and stable in their own way. If you find yourself drawn to them do not believe they are a limiting factor.
> 
> I believe some of the IFAA longbow records in field archery were set with a straight bow. That may not be true anymore but I know some of the longstanding world records were shot with this type of bow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Lanny said:


> Str8 Shooter, that's fine shooting. I notice you use a vertical bow. Can you tell me your aiming method? Also, I'm trying to figure whether 1535 or 3555 GT carbons are the ideal spines for my bows; suggestions anyone? Thanks.


Thanks. I shoot fairly upright but I do have a little cant to the bow, maybe 1 o' clock. I shoot a fairly high anchor and I'm a hard aimer. I shoot a split vision/ gap style. I know my holds and if I'm on a known distance I could tell you where I have to hold. But I mainly hunt and shoot 3D so I don't set a specific number to my gaps but I am very aware of the relationship between the target and tip. For shooting past point on I know where the shelf lines up with a bullseye. Past that I use a pick a point method.

For your setup I'd guess the 3555 would work well if left full length. If you prefer a shorter arrow or have a short draw length the 1535 may be a better option. Also, the tip weight and type of string can make a difference. But, as a general rule Hill style bows tune to a weaker spine than R/D bow of the same specs.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

catman-do said:


> That's some good groups my friend. Good shooter for sure. If I may ask what was the # on that Hill in the vid?


The bow in the video is [email protected] I pull about 27" so I'm guessing it's about 43#.


----------



## Greenjoytj (Aug 10, 2013)

Lanny said:


> I'm pretty sure they aren't setting any accuracy records, but does anyone know what the potential is with a Hill or Hill-style longbow? Are there any websites or videos to check? I know lots of guys shoot well with the reflex/deflex hybrids having recurve bowlike risers, but would really like to hear what others think such a bow could shoot in either formal/sanctioned, or even casual, competition; huntingwise and limited to 30 yd-shots. Why can't straight limb longbows be as accurate as popular r/d bows? Just curious, as I have always admired these bows. Thanks.


Straight limb longbows can be just as accurate as r/d longbows or any other style of bow. The whole trick to achieving this accuracy is to take the time to match your arrow spine to the bow at your draw. It is a slow tedious process with lots of shooting with various shaft spines and taking note of the results (write it down). Most people don't invest the time to write up an experimental proceedure then follow it through with it to discover the best shooting arrow spine for them and the bow set up in hand. It is a slow process, because of all the groups that need to be shot at each spine increment, fatigue mental and physical must be factored into the experiment so you can avoid it. Once you've discover the perfect arrow match to your bow you'll see arrows that go where you aimed.


----------

